# Panasonic automatic iris-control lens (c-mount) - specs needed



## shamino (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a Panasonic automatic iris-control lens (c-mount) - Model SF-90AP. I do not know how to use this lens - I have no documentation. Does anyone have documentation on this lens or knows how to use it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## compur (Feb 9, 2011)

C-Mount lenses are used on 16mm movie cameras having a compatible mount.  
There are many such cameras like the Bolex R-16 and many others. Some 
TV/Video cameras also use C-mount lenses.

Adapters also exist to mount C-mount lenses on various still cameras.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 9, 2011)

Kenko to debut C-mount ILC at CP+ - Digital Cameras - Crave - CNET Asia


----------



## shamino (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I have cameras to use c-mount lenses. However, this Panasonic automatic iris lens I have has 3 wires coming out of it, which I am guessing i used to control the iris. However, I do not know how to configure the iris using these 3 wires, so I am looking for the spec sheet on this lens and/or its controller.


----------

